# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual Visual Basic FAQs >  [VB6] How Do I Work With The RichTextBox?

## HanneSThEGreaT

*Q:* How Do I Add A Rich TextBox To My Application?

*A:* Click Project, Components, and Select Microsoft Rich TextBox from the list

*Q:* How Do Align Text In A RichTextBox?

*A:* The Following Will Align The Text In The Center.  Left And Right Are Similar :



```
Private Sub cmdCenter_Click()

    'Center Align
    rtfText.SelAlignment = rtfCenter
    
End Sub
```

*Q:* How Do I Format The Text, Bold, Italic Or Underline?

*A:* The Next Segment Will Bold, Italicise, Underline Text :



```
Private Sub cmdBold_Click()

    'Bold
    rtfText.SelBold = Not rtfText.SelBold

End Sub

Private Sub cmdItalic_Click()
    
    'Italic
    rtfText.SelItalic = Not rtfText.SelItalic

End Sub

Private Sub cmdUnderline_Click()
    
    'Underline
    rtfText.SelUnderline = Not rtfText.SelUnderline
    
End Sub
```

*Q:* How Do I Change The Text Colour?

*A:* The Next Segment Shows How To Change A Color, With The Use Of The CommonDialog Component, Which Must Be Added By Clicking Project, Components, And Selecting It From The Available List.



```
Private Sub cmdColor_Click()
    
    'CommonDialog To Show Colours
    CD.Flags = cdlCFBoth 'Show All Colours
    CD.ShowColor
    rtfText.SelColor = CD.Color 'Set Colour
    
End Sub
```

A Full Example Of The RTB In Working Is Attached

----------

